# 3/22/09 6-8" pics!



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well you know the best way to make it snow? take the plow off the truck! duh haha

friday i took the plow off and last night it started snowing..who woulda thought.

we got close to 8" at my house, truck worked great and it was nice getting some more plowing in.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Why don't you let the old girl sleep inside? Truck looks good.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

because the daily drivers stay in there, 2 explorers also a '76 corvette and '56 chevy bel-air share that space. the old pickup doesnt mind being outside it starts every time.

i got some more pics from tonight doing some more cleanup, im going to bed though so i'l post in the morning.


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

great pics.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great pics ak congrats on a late winter push cant wait to see some pics from grand rapids there getting slammed right now*


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

got a few more from the later cleanup i did on sunday...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the color of your truck, very different!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks! i really liked the color thats why i decided on it lol

it snowed about another 5" or so a few days ago..but i've been to busy to post pics lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Bay Boy (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pictures


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

Truck looks great


----------

